# cheap reliable firearms



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The ******* in me loves a shotgun with 00 buckshot but,,,,,,,
For a reliable sidearm on a budget I went with a Russian Tokarev them can be bought in excellent condition right out of an old communist armory for $250-$300 An old army surplus ammo can still had by the canister for about $310 for a 800 round tin. And this little bad boy can really zing them out at 1625 FPS. I bought a few of these and they looked like new they are dated 1940-1959 
This one was made in 1952 and was in storage in Poland 
for $45 you can get the tool to drill out the ammo to hollow point 7.62x25 30cal.

Note: The old ammo fires just fine but it is corrosive and you need to clean the barrel after shooting

As for a long range rifle the russian army bolt action mosin can be had cheap like $99 from 
Fin Fur and Feathers. They good for a honest 400 yards. (I have seen it)
If anyone would like to see what they look like let me know and I will take a snapshot and post it.









This pistol can be disassembled for cleaning without tools. The magazine is made to be used as a tool
to push back the clip that holds top on and a part inside that can be used to remove the handles

I found a picture of the Mosin


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Some of my favorites! I also have a Tokarev that was converted to 9mm by Norinco. I'm always looking for surplus firearms at a good price because they tend to increase in value and will make great items for barter or trade. Even though ammo is for the most part unavailable I’m still finding cases of 7.62X54 at a fair price.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Unf in CA affordable starts at $200 these days. Some one in San Jose posted 30 ave grade Mosins for sale at $160 last Friday and they are gone. Most are around $200 with little extra. Ruger 10-22s are $300 plus, Mossy 500' seem to be $350-450 now, and even a Tauras revolver here seems to run 400-500. I am in the market for a 1911 45 and may have to order a new RIA so I don't spend more than $550/600.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Some of my favorites! I also have a Tokarev that was converted to 9mm by Norinco. I'm always looking for surplus firearms at a good price because they tend to increase in value and will make great items for barter or trade. Even though ammo is for the most part unavailable I'm still finding cases of 7.62X54 at a fair price.


 Yes I picked up A 9mm barrel and some magazines for my Tokarev too. I can switch from 7.62x25 to 9mm in about 1 minute.
Have you ever seen a pistol so easy to field strip?

I checked just now and 7.162x54 ammo is $135 for 440 rounds or $219 for 880 rounds in an wwII tin

And your right,,, You can still get them cheap right now but after SHTF just think what you could trade a pistol or rifle 
with a few hundred rounds for.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Unf in CA affordable starts at $200 these days. Some one in San Jose posted 30 ave grade Mosins for sale at $160 last Friday and they are gone. Most are around $200 with little extra. Ruger 10-22s are $300 plus, Mossy 500' seem to be $350-450 now, and even a Tauras revolver here seems to run 400-500. I am in the market for a 1911 45 and may have to order a new RIA so I don't spend more than $550/600.


 If you the chance check out a Tokarev. There not hard to find in the gun shops
They are a hard hitting gun. I can order on line in the box for $279 $28 shipping


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Unf in CA affordable starts at $200 these days. Some one in San Jose posted 30 ave grade Mosins for sale at $160 last Friday and they are gone. Most are around $200 with little extra. Ruger 10-22s are $300 plus, Mossy 500' seem to be $350-450 now, and even a Tauras revolver here seems to run 400-500. I am in the market for a 1911 45 and may have to order a new RIA so I don't spend more than $550/600.


 If you the chance check out a Tokarev. There not hard to find in the gun shops
They are a hard hitting gun. I can order on line in the box for $279 $28 shipping


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the Tokarevs even though I don't own one. Missed the sale last year when Gander was selling them at $199, now they're $279. If they run another sale I'll definitely pick one up. With a 9x19mm barrel these would probably make a great SHTF sidearm but in the factory 7.62x25 ammo may be an issue. Be careful with that surplus stuff some of it has case splitting issues due to the crimp I believe. The Mosins are great guns and fairly accurate although they are nowhere near as refined as modern bolt guns. The Mosin carbines would definitely be a bit handier than a full length 91/30 but then the price goes up too. It's actually cheaper to shoot my Mosin than to shoot any of my .22lrs just due to what it would cost me to replace the ammo. AIM last I checked was still listing 440rd spam cans or 7.62x54R for $79 but were out of stock on them. Get on their notification list for when it comes back in stock.

-Infidel


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I think a Tokarev is still pretty expensive. I would go with a Ruger P95 or any of the P series from ruger. It is truly a cheap and reliable handgun.

You can get one brand new for 320 bucks. Or you can find a used one for 150-200 bucks.

There is simply no way to wear down the Ruger P95. I have one that i bought used and have shot over 10000 round. and it still shoot straight and true. Actually my most accurate handgun. I have a couple of P95 actually. They all work great. Just strong robust and shoot straight.

Dont know why it is so cheap though.

Did I mention Made in the USA.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Ruger Mark 3 or Ruger 10/22 for me.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Unf in CA affordable starts at $200 these days. Some one in San Jose posted 30 ave grade Mosins for sale at $160 last Friday and they are gone. Most are around $200 with little extra. Ruger 10-22s are $300 plus, Mossy 500' seem to be $350-450 now, and even a Tauras revolver here seems to run 400-500. I am in the market for a 1911 45 and may have to order a new RIA so I don't spend more than $550/600.


Check out Centerfire Systems as they have some of the best prices on Armscor/RIA 1911. My daily carry is a Armscor/RIA 1911 CS (compact version) and love it. Armscor Precision is the Customer Service center in the USA and the best CS I've ever seen period.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

I enjoy my shooting my PA63 Makarov. The pistol itself was in the 180 dollar range, and, good plinking ammo is only 13 dollars/50 round box. Another favorite I own, for ultra cheap, and reliable, is a Phoenix Arms HP22. It's not picky at all on ammo, feeds very well, and is fairly accurate for what it is. Parts are easy to obtain from the mfg, and, it has a life time warranty. And, it was only 120 bucks new.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I had just bought a Mosin Nagant a few months ago, Paid about $150, After finally getting it cleaned up, I love it, and I'm still finding ammo at $10.99 non-corrosive local, and as much as I want.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If you the chance check out a Tokarev. There not hard to find in the gun shops
> They are a hard hitting gun. I can order on line in the box for $279 $28 shipping


Where at online?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I had just bought a Mosin Nagant a few months ago, Paid about $150, After finally getting it cleaned up, I love it, and I'm still finding ammo at $10.99 non-corrosive local, and as much as I want.


It's actually one of the few cartridges left on the shelves in the local gander mtn here. They do seem to have a lot of it, generic stuff just a white box that says 7.62x54R I think it's manufactured by Wolf but not 100% sure. Spam cans are the way to go if you can find them, 440rds for under $100, yeah it's corrosive but it's easy to clean up a little Hoppes No 9 will take care of the corrosive salts. Last gun show I went to had spam cans for around $90, if my cash hadn't been earmarked for primers I'd have snatched a couple cans.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Couple tuna cans of 7.62X54 still on the lower rack at local shop.
If you shoot corrosive ammo even if it is just primer. The best thing you can do is clean it with soap and water, rinse dry then use you fancy products if you like.
How many of you remember doing that?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't say I've done it but you're right it will work and it will absolutely guarantee that the corrosive salts are gone. I have always relied on Hoppes 9 to kill the corrosive salts in my guns and never had rust issues. I think more important than what you clean it with is how soon you clean it. Those salts go to work pretty quick, there's no saying "I'll clean it tomorrow". I have heard guys say that Windex poured down the bore will kill the salts also and if you can't get to cleaning the rifle right away this might be a good option. The ammonia in the Windex will also help cut any copper fouling. I'm one of those guys that likes to keep my guns clean, I generally clean them as soon as I get home from the range so corrosive ammo is no issue for me. It's important to remember that if you're shooting corrosive ammo that you need to break the gun down and clean everything, the bolt, chamber bore, etc. Those corrosive salts are pretty nasty and get on everything when the ammo is fired. If you're shooting a gas operated gun you need to take apart the gas system too, for this reason I would try to stay away from corrosive ammo in a gas op gun.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Infidel,
We would us that system in the Army big wash barrels with soap hot water then clean rinse.
I have not seen much corrosive stuff in awhile now. I bet some have a few crates in storage.
SHTF you shoot what you got.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Where at online?


go to GunBroker.com


----------

